# Trying to solve starting issue on CC



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2018)

Kawasaki FE290D-BS17 would not start so topped off fuel and then found fuel filling air filter box and stopped dried everything out and want to try again but it won't start still turns over but no ignition. Also may have some fuel in engine oil


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! I moved your thread here so more of the members who are experienced with small engine repair can see your question. You may also try searching these forums for similiar problems or threads specific to your engine model.

:cheers2: MFR


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Change the oil. If the plug got wet it has wet-fouled, new plug.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

The engine is flooded. Follow the standard instruction to unflood an engine. Remove plug and pull starter 10 or more times. As finaprint said change the oil if it is real bad. I am not familiar with your specific engine but it sounds like the needle valve is not shutting off fuel from entering the carb when it should. You may need a new float and/or needle valve and seat. This is a 4 cycle engine? Right?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

If it has sat and ethanol used in your local fuel the floats tend to stick when the carb dries up. Ethanol makes fuel evaporate at like 10X the normal rate and the residue left is sticky to gum up parts. If the fuel has gone further to phase separate then the acids made when the water shows up will eat parts too.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Aside from the sage advice about fuel related problems, I suggest you use a good spark tester (one that has a gap of about 0.150") to stress test the coil. Loading up the cylinder/intake with fuel is usually due to either carb. problems as other describe, or ignition problems I as offer.


----------

